# Yellow Jacket Nest



## whchunter (Aug 6, 2013)

Yellow Jackets Like Nice Cars Too. This group is building so fast that it seems they will soon take over the entire inside of the car.  If you're wondering it's in my neighbors yard.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Holy Cow


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like a great place for a bonfire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2013)

Poke it wit a stick . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2013)

whoa........


----------



## kiltman (Aug 6, 2013)

Where's my flame thrower!


----------



## whchunter (Aug 6, 2013)

*Notice*

Notice his tiller and tractor under the same shed?  Woe to someone who trys to steal something under this shed...


----------



## shea900 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks bad...


----------



## TREY1984 (Aug 7, 2013)

Makes my skin crawl!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poke it wit a stick . . .



A real man would just kick a hole in it and show em who's the boss round these parts!


----------



## marknga (Aug 7, 2013)

is that a 55 Chevy


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 7, 2013)

Did they build that whole thing in 1 year or have they just been adding on as the kids grow up and refuse to leave the nest?


----------



## chadf (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think ga gets cold enough to freeze that one out.....

That's the biggest I've ever seen. Geez


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

That could be death in the making, if it`s not taken care of. 

I`m surprised the folks ever let it get that big.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I need a shot of Benadryl just from lookin at it. Why doesn't he do something about them?


----------



## lastofthebreed (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Hollywood could make a great Japanese disaster movie using that nest.  Call it "Revenge of Beezilla".


----------



## Jasper (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like a perfect new Ramblin Wreck for GT to use.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

HOLYMOLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whchunter (Aug 7, 2013)

*Come On Down*



bull0ne said:


> A real man would just kick a hole in it and show em who's the boss round these parts!



As the game show host says....Come On Down!!   We'll be glad to film you kicking a hole in it and then everyone will say "there's a real man."


----------



## Knotwild (Aug 7, 2013)

What kind of telephoto lens did you use to take the picture?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 7, 2013)

y'all should see it from the other side


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

Aaahhh just a little o nest...yellow jackets are small bees, no fear!


----------



## pnome (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## T-N-T (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That could be death in the making, if it`s not taken care of.
> 
> I`m surprised the folks ever let it get that big.



That is serious business.  I get stung just once in the leg at the knee and my foot will swell to the busting point.   Get stung once in the neck,  I might die....    A nest like that in the neighborhood, well, is a disaster waiting for opportunity.  A lost child would find themselves in a bad way.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 7, 2013)

i wouldn't touch that with a 10 ft pole!!! NO REALLY


----------



## 280bst (Aug 7, 2013)

That ain't a yalla jacket nest that's a Panther Den made to look like a yella jacket nest. Call the right people ya'all could make some $ on that thing


----------



## GMORE (Aug 7, 2013)

That is the stuff of nightmares.  Scares me just looking at the picture.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is an article about a  nest in a similar  car in Alabama. They appear to like classic cars.:

http://www.aces.edu/department/extcomm/npa/daily/archives/002193.php


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2013)

Good grief! I'm glad it gets cold enough here to freeze them out every winter, never saw a nest carry from one year to the next here. They're usually all dead by late October. Jacket nests are usually underground here, and one the size of a soccer ball would be a huge one. Still plenty enough of them in our nests to sting you to death, so I can't even imagine getting into something like that one in the pic.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 8, 2013)

that has got to be over 15 yrs old


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 12, 2013)

That many wasp can kill a grown man.Why would you let something like this continue,needs to be exterminated.


----------



## nimrod (Aug 12, 2013)

Keep them on your side of the lake. Don't bring them over here.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like a job for Billy The Exterminator.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm thinkin Roman Candle party!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 13, 2013)

seriously. how to you dispatch that nest? a wondering person comes by there he'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't destroy it. Call the nearest college or county extension agent. Someone might want to study it. At the very least have it sprayed but see if any school would be interested in the nest!


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm guessing the tiller next to it hasn't been used in a while.


Also, I would think a yellow jackets instinct would be to tunnel, or at the very least get under a pile of something. I would be curious to know why such a big colony is above ground. Maybe the colony got that big because it IS above ground?


----------



## ox rider (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats some Bad business right there. Bet somebody could get a deal on that car.


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 19, 2013)

Seeing that nest made my arm ache again.  I was popped on the arm 2 days ago by a yellow jacket.  It had almost quit hurting until I saw this picture.  After hornets, yellow jackets hurt me worse.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2013)

ShotGun!


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 26, 2013)

Yikes. My son got stung this past weekend by these things. He stood on a nest. I killed at least 30 of them that day.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a death trap


----------



## meandmydog (Apr 16, 2014)

Throw a rock and run... I like doing that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2014)

meandmydog said:


> Throw a rock and run... I like doing that





Please film . .


----------



## Throwback (May 10, 2014)

a very cold night would be a good night to take care of it. 


T


----------



## Redbow (May 12, 2014)

That would be enough Bream and Shellcracker bait to last me all summer...


----------



## ghadarits (May 12, 2014)

*The heck with Benadryl wheres my epipen?????*



oops1 said:


> I need a shot of Benadryl just from lookin at it. Why doesn't he do something about them?



Dang it man I would do something about that if the property owner won't. That's a bad situation about to get worse. Its only Mid May and that thing is huge already. 

It takes a lot of food to keep a colony like that going and when food gets scarce they get mad!!

I've only seen one other yellow jacket nest that compares in size and it was next to an old stump that the loggers left high due to barbwire.

I'm late to the dance I see the post was from last summer....duh.

Call a professional unless you really know what you're doing that thing is in a bad place to be messing with it.


----------



## scott stokes (May 12, 2014)

This post is from 2013


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 14, 2014)

Redbow said:


> That would be enough Bream and Shellcracker bait to last me all summer...



Thats what I was thinking LOL! Lot of good fish bait!


----------



## BigCats (May 15, 2014)

I thought yellow jackets built in the ground?


----------



## twtabb (May 16, 2014)

Liability for owner. I would get that taken care of.
Had one near drive in our woods. Called county road dept told them it was on their right of way and was dangerous. They came out with electric pump, can of diesel and shot gun. Started the pump got in the car and shot nest out of window..... hauled - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like a great place for a bonfire.



I agree


----------



## snookdoctor (May 26, 2014)

I watched a nest being built above ground. It took several weeks. 

There was a sheet of 1/4" plywood laying on the ground, and they started building under it. When they finished, the plywood had been raised about 6", and the nest went out to every side of the board.


----------

